# Texas Instruments cdc ethernet/rndis adapter



## cfisher1000 (Mar 13, 2008)

I need to find a driver for the Texas Instruments cdc ethernet/rndis adapter. Where can I find it?

Thanks


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF.

http://www.filestock.com/download/download.php?id=114


----------



## harisbeg (Dec 9, 2009)

You can download them from the Qwest website if you have one of the Qwest supported modems.

http://www.qwest.com/internethelp/modems/index.html

Cheers,
Haris Beg


----------

